# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > رشته های دانشگاهی >  علوم ازمايشگاهي يا بهداشت حرفه اي

## mahsa92

بهداشت حرفه اي برخلاف بقيه بهداشت ها مهندسيه و نه كارشناسي و بازار كارش هم كارخونه هاو شركت هاس تا مركز بهداشت
علوم ازمايشگاهي هم كه بحثش خيلي داغ شده و همه ميدونين چجوريه حقوق ليسانساش به ي تومن نميرسه و خب يكم كثيف كاري هم داره(:دي)
حالا كدومو اول بزنم بهتره؟
با اين فرض كه اينجاايران است ! بگيد
تچكر

----------


## Roya.Kh

خوب با  توجه به چیزایی که گفتی بهداشت حرفه ای خیلی بهتره

----------


## Sami

من شنیدم که اگه دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی رو بگیری بهت مجوز تاسیس آزمایشگاه میدن و میتونی خودت آزمایشگاه بزنی و به خاطر همین خودم میخوام برم علوم آزمایشگاهی

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -

راستی چه رتبه ای میخواد علوم آزمایشگای ؟

----------


## Angela

*علوم آزمایشگاهی رشته ای که زیاد نمیشه به بازر کارش اعتماد کرد گذشته از اون رشته ی خیلی سختیه باید اول فکرکنین به ببینین که میتونید نموم عمرتون رو تو محیط آزمایشگاه بمونید گذشته از اون چه تضمینی هست بتونید تا دکتری این رشته ادامه بدید خصوصا اینکه رشته ای که درساش در حد پزشکی و بعضا سختر از اونه
فیزیوتراپی و بهداشت حرفه ای دو تا از بهترین گزینه ها تو مقعط لیسانس علوم تجربیه!*

----------


## mahsa92

> من شنیدم که اگه دکترای علوم آزمایشگاهی رو بگیری بهت مجوز تاسیس آزمایشگاه میدن و میتونی خودت آزمایشگاه بزنی و به خاطر همین خودم میخوام برم علوم آزمایشگاهی
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> راستی چه رتبه ای میخواد علوم آزمایشگای ؟


منطقه چندرو ميخواي بدرني و كدوم شهر؟

----------


## parastuu

پس بین رشته های پرستاری و مامایی کدومش بهتره؟؟؟

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> پس بین رشته های پرستاری و مامایی کدومش بهتره؟؟؟


بستگی به علاقه تون داره

اما به نظر من پرستاری بهتره

----------


## parastuu

واسه علوم ازمایشگاهی تضمینی وجود نداره تا دکترا بذارن بخونید ، چون وزارت بهداشت می خواد  دکترای این رشته رو فقط اختصاص بده به اونایی که پزشک عمومین و می خوان تخصص آزمایشگاه بخونن

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> بستگی به علاقه تون داره
> 
> اما به نظر من پرستاری بهتره


از لحاظ کاری فرمودین دیگه؟

----------


## Mahsa.Nzr

> از لحاظ کاری فرمودین دیگه؟


کلا از همه لحاظ:yahoo (4):

به نظرم پرستاری جای پیشرفت زیادی داره

----------


## Sami

> منطقه چندرو ميخواي بدرني و كدوم شهر؟


من شیراز هستم منطقه ی 1 
رتبم هم 7300 منطقه شده . تو زیرگروه یک 7090

----------


## mahsa92

> من شیراز هستم منطقه ی 1 
> رتبم هم 7300 منطقه شده . تو زیرگروه یک 7090


علوم از همون شيراز قبولي و خوشبحالت كه شيراز قبولي :دي

----------


## Sami

بهداشت حرفه ای چه رتبه ای میخواد ?

- - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -




> علوم از همون شيراز قبولي و خوشبحالت كه شيراز قبولي :دي


حالا از بس این چند روز گفتن دکترا گرفتنش سخته میترسم برم این رشته 
با مدرک کارشناسی هم که باید بریم ادرار و مدفوع ملت رو به خاطر 2زار آزمایش کنی کثیف بازیه  :Yahoo (21): 
چیکار کنیم ?

----------


## mahsa92

> بهداشت حرفه ای چه رتبه ای میخواد ?
> 
> - - - - - - پست ادغام شده - - - - - -
> 
> 
> حالا از بس این چند روز گفتن دکترا گرفتنش سخته میترسم برم این رشته 
> با مدرک کارشناسی هم که باید بریم ادرار و مدفوع ملت رو به خاطر 2زار آزمایش کنی کثیف بازیه 
> چیکار کنیم ?


من جاي شما بودم هوشبري ميرفتم
ولي بنظر من از فيزيوتراپي و تغذيه و راديولوژي همينجور بزن بيا پايين حيف اين رتبه اس رشته خوب قبول نشه

----------

